# flame boxelder basket



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 6, 2014)

Here is some of Kevins wood after my wife, Judy , gets done with it

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 20


----------



## SENC (Apr 6, 2014)

Very cool! Your bride has talent!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 6, 2014)

Very NICE work.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 6, 2014)

wow that's is awsome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 6, 2014)

Kudos to Judy! Thats awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 6, 2014)

That is very cool!


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

Beautiful basket !


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

I've seen some cool stuff done with my wood but that's right up there. I'll have to admit to my wife she was right now. She's always giving me ideas for the wood and she mentioned baskets years ago - now I see why. Very nice.


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

That is some great work. Fabulous job Judy.

Ray


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

That basket is just CRAZY COOL  Please tell us more! What you did, what she did....size of the finished piece...were the strips steamed to bend, etc., Whatever the process, it came out perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 6, 2014)

Judy's baskets are cut from a solid wood blank on a scroll saw.Nothing is steamed or bent, every thing is cut to shape. First the rim is cut followed by , in this case , 5 weavers. After the fifth weaver is cut what is left is the bottom of the basket. It takes 4 days from start to finish , several gluing stages ,much handsanding , followed by 3 coats of poly. I do most of the fitting and assembly after Judy has done the hard work. This basket is approx. 9 1/2 x 5 1/2 x 4 1/2 deep.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

That's a lot of work for what she charges. She obviously gets a lot pleasure from doing it. She's very talented.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Apr 6, 2014)

She does. She has been working with me full time for about 10 years now. Her baskets are our main income. Its great to have a job you like.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 6, 2014)

A tisket, a tasket, a red and white basket. Well done!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2014)

That's cool... I love the diversity of talent represented on this site!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 6, 2014)

Love it! That's just cool, and as said, what a treat to see such variety of work!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

pvwoodcrafts said:


> She does. She has been working with me full time for about 10 years now. Her baskets are our main income. Its great to have a job you like.



Well I guess you have figured me out by now that your cost for FBE just fell through the basement. Thank you for sharing this with us. I love seeing my work turn into better work. Her baskets are are sterling examples of why I do this.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------

